# First time lamb in the smoker



## Wet Spaniel (Dec 23, 2017)

I've never tried lamb in the smoker before so this is a first for me in a new smoker too.  It's only a half shoulder to start with from what we call a shearling in the uk, a lamb that is just under two years old.  This one lived the other side of my garden wall so it hasn't traveled very far from field to smoker.


----------



## natej (Dec 23, 2017)

Looking great! I LOVE the gaminess and flavor of lamb. Whats the plan? Internal finished meat temp? What temp did you intend to smoke at? Do you ptefer to wrap or not wrap? What wood do you use for lamb? What type of smoker?


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 23, 2017)

Sounds real good!
We love lamb, but it's very expensive in the States!
Al


----------



## Wet Spaniel (Dec 23, 2017)

natej said:


> Looking great! I LOVE the gaminess and flavor of lamb. Whats the plan? Internal finished meat temp? What temp did you intend to smoke at? Do you ptefer to wrap or not wrap? What wood do you use for lamb? What type of smoker?



Natej, I'm a bit of a novice when it comes to hot smoking, and this is the first time I've done lamb on a smoker so rather than having my own 'plan' I just followed some temps etc I read on here.  I smoked it at 225 until it hit 200. No wrapping and I used oak as it was the only chips I had.  My smoker is brand new, a char broil electric deluxe, I've only had it a week.  Today was a bit of a smoking fest, we had hot smoked salmon, ribs, lamb and wings... Spot the kid with a new toy!


----------



## natej (Dec 23, 2017)

Oh man that looks beautiful! Congrats on the new smoker! Plenty of delish meals to come for sure.. this forum is filled to the brim with information and experience that is second to none.. Your in the right place my friend


----------



## Wet Spaniel (Dec 23, 2017)

smokinal said:


> Sounds real good!
> We love lamb, but it's very expensive in the States!
> Al



Smokinal, I live in an area of the U.K. that is too high for cattle or crops so sheep is the main form of farming round here, lamb is plentiful but not always cheap in the stores.  I bought this from a farmer friend at pretty much the auction sale price of the live animal plus the butchers fee, all in I got a whole lamb for $105 in fact I got 2 x half lambs, half from a 10 month old and half from a 22 month old, I like the older meat as it has a deeper flavour.


----------



## Wet Spaniel (Dec 23, 2017)

natej said:


> Oh man that looks beautiful! Congrats on the new smoker! Plenty of delish meals to come for sure.. this forum is filled to the brim with information and experience that is second to none.. Your in the right place my friend



Thank you, it was delicious.  I'm really enjoying reading all of the excellent info there is on here.  Cheers


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 24, 2017)

My goodness that looks absolutely delicious!
Very nicely done!
Al


----------



## pabeef (Dec 24, 2017)

Very nicely done, now I'm hungry for smoked lamb and I have to wait for my son to bring back my smoker from college.  We raise and eat a lot of lamb and I love it smoked.


----------



## Wet Spaniel (Feb 27, 2018)

We we planning to have a traditional roast lamb Sunday dinner at the weekend, however the element in our electric oven packed in so we had sausages instead!  I digress... The defrosted piece of lamb went into the smoker yesterday with hickory chips, it tastes really good, not quite as succulent as the first piece. I smoked but very good all the same, the kids have asked for smoked lamb burritos for tea tonight & who am I to say no?  Biggest struggle I had was getting in from the pub last night and not eating the whole bowl ful straight from the fridge.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 27, 2018)

I keep forgetting to try lamb on the smoker. 
Nice job!


----------

